# HIR incandescent bulbs for the house?



## ameli0rate (Oct 24, 2016)

I just saw this article;
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/...nt-light-bulbs-as-mit-makes-them-more-effici/


It sounds to me like this is basically the same as the HIR bulbs I've used in my cars.


----------

